# weird mantis deaths



## robo mantis (Sep 30, 2006)

i just had my male flower mantis die( L3) the female is living and my stick mantis just died to (this mantis never ate or molted) :? help


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 30, 2006)

ive had mantids before that diddnt eat and acted like there were going to molt but it never ate and died. its happened to me a few times i dont know how or why


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 30, 2006)

ya my stick mantis never ate and i was thinking it was going to moult but it never did then it died somtimes life is cofusing lol


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2006)

Sometimes this happens and we may never know why.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 1, 2006)

ya  well there is somthing good that came out of ths my mate female chinese is laying an ooth  my first fertile one i think


----------



## worldofmantis (Oct 1, 2006)

congrats


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks


----------

